# Cost of replacing heating and A/C unit.



## Dan208 (Sep 25, 2009)

Our heating and A/C unit is in need of replacing (Bryant).  We got a quote from the heating and cooling company that we have used in the past (used them for furnace service and repair and new plumbing/ductwork in the kitchen).  

They gave us an estimate of around $6500 total, and he said that was probably the worst case scenario.  This quote includes the unit, which is a higher model and qualifies for a tax rebate, labor and travel costs (they are about 45 miles away).  He said that he can come down and have a look and give us a more definitive quote (he got the info from the service tech that came out to check our existing unit over for the season), but he's sure that it should be less than the $6500 he quoted us.

Is this a good price, or should we get more estimates?  We've used this company several times over the past 5 years and have always had very good service, so it makes me kind of hesitant to try someone new.  Thanks for any help.

Dan


----------



## kok328 (Sep 25, 2009)

Only a fool would get one and only one estimate on a purchase that large.


----------

